# Help me choose a device for my mom



## Edster (3/8/16)

Hi guys, 

I'm looking at purchasing a device for my mother. She is 60 and has been a long time smoker. I'd like to give her a shot a trying to quit smoking. The problem is that when she inhales on my iJust II, it just makes her cough. Even the smallest of drags makes her cough. I've read that this is sometimes an issue. 

What would you guys suggest device wise? Twisp? Similar/better? I would assume above 1.0 resistance. Also, what basic juices freely available for that use and purpose. 

It needs to be simple to use to replace coils and so forth. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## Fydo (3/8/16)

Try the pico &melo 3kit. it will be the perfect size for her to carry around,adjustable wattage,and easy to change coils I'm sure she will enjoy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (3/8/16)

Hi
What juice and strength is she inhaling when using your Ijust?
My wife also coughs when using my mods but as soon as I lower the wattage to 15-20 she is fine.
I mix her a 0mg nicotine mild strawberry flavour with a 70VG/30PG ratio to minimise the throat hit.
Find out from her what flavours she likes e.g. fruity, desserts, tobacco and so on.
Most suppliers mix according to your preference so juice should not be a problem.
I will see what devices I can find locally and get back to you.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/16)

The Joyetech AIO or Kanger Subvod are good to start with. The coughing is common with a lot of long term smokers, it goes away but she will need to push through it as the vapour loosens up all the gunk that the smoke has left behind.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## KZOR (3/8/16)

Convenience at that age means comfortable device, less charging, easy filling and simple maintenance.

I would get her the pink KangerTech SUBVOD Starter Kit.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/subvod-kit?variant=14120029059

And the coils are freely available and not expensive. If she still experiences coughing then just find coils with a higher resistance.

Hope this helps m8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (3/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Joyetech AIO



In my experience I would rather go for the Kangertech because I have had 2 AIO devices and the taste is definitely weaker in them with the standard coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (3/8/16)

I had the same problem when I started vaping, and that was on an Evod Mega! I finally found a thread or website that had tricks to help stop the initial coughing stage that I went through. Try google something along those lines. I will also have a look my side and see what I can dig up for you!


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

KZOR said:


> Hi
> What juice and strength is she inhaling when using your Ijust?
> My wife also coughs when using my mods but as soon as I lower the wattage to 15-20 she is fine.
> I mix her a 0mg nicotine mild strawberry flavour with a 70VG/30PG ratio to minimise the throat hit.
> ...


I use scream 6mg on a .5 coil. 

Thanks buddy


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The Joyetech AIO or Kanger Subvod are good to start with. The coughing is common with a lot of long term smokers, it goes away but she will need to push through it as the vapour loosens up all the gunk that the smoke has left behind.


I'm just trying to motivate her and simplify the process. 
I dont think the subvod will work as it's .5 resistance. What is the highest resistance coil I can find on that device?

Thanks


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

Stosta said:


> I had the same problem when I started vaping, and that was on an Evod Mega! I finally found a thread or website that had tricks to help stop the initial coughing stage that I went through. Try google something along those lines. I will also have a look my side and see what I can dig up for you!


Awesome bud I will have a browse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

KZOR said:


> In my experience I would rather go for the Kangertech because I have had 2 AIO devices and the taste is definitely weaker in them with the standard coils.


Could you define weaker for me? Cloud wise/taste wise/other? 

Thing is I don't think she'll be able to use a .5 coil type device and I have no knowledge of other devices in the higher ranges (non-sub ohm).


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/16)

Twisp sell a 1 ohm coil for their devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

Oh yes, forgot to mention it should be a mouth to lung hit. Think that would be better.


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

The Eleaf Pico kit with 0.9 ohm cCell coils should do the trick imo. HRH vapes that at around 15 W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

Andre said:


> The Eleaf Pico kit with 0.9 ohm cCell coils should do the trick imo. HRH vapes that at around 15 W.


The pico is a great device. Think she would prefer more of a pen type style though. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/16)

Edster said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a device for my mother. She is 60 and has been a long time smoker. I'd like to give her a shot a trying to quit smoking. The problem is that when she inhales on my iJust II, it just makes her cough. Even the smallest of drags makes her cough. I've read that this is sometimes an issue.
> 
> ...



Hi @Edster 
I went through a similar thing with my mom, she only likes mouth to lung and coughs if its too loose.

She uses a Nautilus Mini tank with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils and various tobacco juices (Vape Elixir pure tobacco and a few others) in 12mg. She vapes it at about 10-12W with good effect.

I am not sure if the Melo3 Mini is tight enough (on the draw) but as Andre suggested above if it is, then consider that as well. The Pico/Melo3 mini is a great reliable combination 

You need to experiment a lot with the juices. I have tried MANY juices with my mom over the years to find her something she likes. I found that when she finds a great juice, she is happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (3/8/16)

Aio it is cheap and you get 0.5 0.6 1.0 and 1.5 ohm coils for them airflow is adjustable perfect for MTL


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Edster
> I went through a similar thing with my mom, she only likes mouth to lung and coughs if its too loose.
> 
> She uses a Nautilus Mini tank with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils and various tobacco juices (Vape Elixir pure tobacco and a few others) in 12mg. She vapes it at about 10-12W with good effect.
> ...


Some great info there. Thanks bud, will try out the Nautilus. Think thats a good bet. 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/16)

The Twisp Clearo (my 1st device that I am still using) has a 2.2ohm coil AFAIK.

@Edster , as far as the Nautilus mini is concerned, it's a great device and you can't go wrong in terms of MTL vaping (another device that I'm still using).

If you want an even simpler, more basic device, then the mighty EVOD (as @Silver likes to call it) is the way to go (my 3rd device that I'm still using). It is so basic and simple, it should be in the "Vaping for Dummies" handbook - that's why I'm using it ...

BTW, if you change the location in your profile to the town/city closest to you (instead of just South AFrica), it would be much easier to recommend vape shops that are close to you..

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (3/8/16)

My better half has a similar issue. She's been vaping exclusively for +-18 months and to this day, if she tries my vape, she coughs up a lung. The issue is that she can't get used to a lung hit, and really prefers mouth-to-lung (mtl) vaping. For her, it has nothing to do with throat hit or nicotine, simply that there is too much vapour production in most all lung hitting devices.
The key has been tighter airflows (even what we enthusiasts consider "tight draw" these days is two or three times wider than, say, a Nautilus mini) and higher resistances.
I've bought her many devices. Her favourite is still the trusty istick 30 and nautilus mini. The only 2 other devices with moderate success (in that, she is able to vape them) has been an ego AIO, and more recently a melo3 with the 0.9ohm coils. I thought the melo, with it's great flavour would retire the nautilus. But it hasn't. I can tell that although she can use that tank, she's quite aware when she inhales as the vapour production is maybe "borderline" - definitely more than a nautilus.
With these three devices, it's the nautilus mini at 12w with a 1.6/1.8ohm coil that has been the biggest success. Also, go for slightly thinner and longer driptips (similar to the RM2 or nautilus drip tip shape)
Edit: almost forgot, she LOVES my Reo with either Cyclone or RM2 which is the perfect mtl device. But obviously that's not really for casual vapers as it's a rebuildable

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

KB_314 said:


> My better half has a similar issue. She's been vaping exclusively for +-18 months and to this day, if she tries my vape, she coughs up a lung. The issue is that she can't get used to a lung hit, and really prefers mouth-to-lung (mtl) vaping. For her, it has nothing to do with throat hit or nicotine, simply that there is too much vapour production in most all lung hitting devices.
> The key has been tighter airflows (even what we enthusiasts consider "tight draw" these days is two or three times wider than, say, a Nautilus mini) and higher resistances.
> I've bought her many devices. Her favourite is still the trusty istick 30 and nautilus mini. The only 2 other devices with moderate success (in that, she is able to vape them) has been an ego AIO, and more recently a melo3 with the 0.9ohm coils. I thought the melo, with it's great flavour would retire the nautilus. But it hasn't. I can tell that although she can use that tank, she's quite aware when she inhales as the vapour production is maybe "borderline" - definitely more than a nautilus.
> With these three devices, it's the nautilus mini at 12w with a 1.6/1.8ohm coil that has been the biggest success. Also, go for slightly thinner and longer driptips (similar to the RM2 or nautilus drip tip shape)
> Edit: almost forgot, she LOVES my Reo with either Cyclone or RM2 which is the perfect mtl device. But obviously that's not really for casual vapours as it's a rebuildable


Good point on the drip tips. My better half cannot use the stock drip tip on the Melo 3. It has to be a small bore drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edster (3/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> The Twisp Clearo (my 1st device that I am still using) has a 2.2ohm coil AFAIK.
> 
> @Edster , as far as the Nautilus mini is concerned, it's a great device and you can't go wrong in terms of MTL vaping (another device that I'm still using).
> 
> ...


I had a look at the Nautilus and might look to complicated for her. The EVOD does look really simple and might satisfy her better. 

fyi I'm staying out in Cape Town, northern suburbs

Thanks for the info. Also good learning more from the other side of sub-ohming


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/16)

Andre said:


> Good point on the drip tips. My better half cannot use the stock drip tip on the Melo 3. It has to be a small bore drip tip.




Been searching for EVOD/Nautilus bore sized drip tips for 2 months without success.
Please let me know where you found the narrow/small bore drip tips ?
I really dislike the metal drip tip of the nautilus although I love the device.

.


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Where did you get the narrow/small bore drip tips ?
> I really dislike the metal drip tip of the nautilus although I love the device.
> Been searching for EVOD/Nautilus bore sized drip tips for 2 months without success.
> 
> .


https://www.fasttech.com/p/1466206
PM me your names and postal address and I shall post you one.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Warlock (3/8/16)

@Edster I think it is that the draw is too loose as suggested in an earlier post. Close your airflow all the way down and if that isn’t tight enough cover the drip tip with masking tape and pop a small hole in it with a tooth pick. My wife had exactly the same problem.


----------



## Effjh (3/8/16)

Ego AIO with 1ohm coil is where it's at for a good hassle free MTL vape. Affordable as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/16)

KB_314 said:


> My better half has a similar issue. She's been vaping exclusively for +-18 months and to this day, if she tries my vape, she coughs up a lung. The issue is that she can't get used to a lung hit, and really prefers mouth-to-lung (mtl) vaping. For her, it has nothing to do with throat hit or nicotine, simply that there is too much vapour production in most all lung hitting devices.
> The key has been tighter airflows (even what we enthusiasts consider "tight draw" these days is two or three times wider than, say, a Nautilus mini) and higher resistances.
> I've bought her many devices. Her favourite is still the trusty istick 30 and nautilus mini. The only 2 other devices with moderate success (in that, she is able to vape them) has been an ego AIO, and more recently a melo3 with the 0.9ohm coils. I thought the melo, with it's great flavour would retire the nautilus. But it hasn't. I can tell that although she can use that tank, she's quite aware when she inhales as the vapour production is maybe "borderline" - definitely more than a nautilus.
> With these three devices, it's the nautilus mini at 12w with a 1.6/1.8ohm coil that has been the biggest success. Also, go for slightly thinner and longer driptips (similar to the RM2 or nautilus drip tip shape)
> Edit: almost forgot, she LOVES my Reo with either Cyclone or RM2 which is the perfect mtl device. But obviously that's not really for casual vapours as it's a rebuildable



Very well explained @KB_314 !
Nautilus mini on second smallest airhole seems to be a win for a tightish draw and good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (3/8/16)

A few weeks ago full of anticipation I dusted of my mAN put a new coil in primed it and.....
All I can say it is like watching your favorite childhood TV shows, don't do it rather keep the memories alive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/8/16)

Andre said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1466206
> PM me your names and postal address and I shall post you one.




And so today I went to the Post Office to collect a drip tip from @Andre only to find that there were two drip tips AND 5 bottles of juice as well. This was so unexpected that I was dumb struck for a moment.
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH. @Andre , it is greatly appreciated. Once again I am overwhelmed by the generosity of people on this forum.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (19/8/16)

The legend from Koringberg strikes again!
@Andre is a champion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

